
Show HN: Fastest, Simplest, Fully-Fledged ORM in Go, Supports PostgreSQL and MySQL - nullbio
http://github.com/vattle/sqlboiler
======
nullbio
Benchmarks can be found at the bottom of the readme for anyone interested,
we've benched against the big names:

GORM, GORP, XORM and SQLX.

